# Carlsbad Seapointe vs Grand Pacific Palisades Resort??



## lease1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an opportunity to use a bonus week in November for either of these two resorts...I need to know which resort is the nicer of the two? Only two people traveling..no children...looking for quiet but would like to be near downtown Carlsbad for the restaurant dining as well as the shops. The ratings were close to equal. A bit reluctant to choose Palisades as it is close to Legoland and has been criticized for noisy children. I would sincerely appreciate any input from Tuggers! Thanks..

John Virgi
Pittsburgh, PA 
lease123@gmail.com


----------



## Margariet (Aug 30, 2011)

I would choose Seapointe. The accommodation and the adult pool of Pallisades is nice but we haven't returned because the location is not special. When it comes to location Seapointe is much nicer. If you prefer the oceanside I would definitely choose Seapointe.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 30, 2011)

My vote: Seapointe for greater quiet (fewer children).


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2011)

I really like Carlsbad, but my week at Seapointe was not a favorite.  The resort just isn't as nice as it should be in terms of architecture, decor, maintenance, and even location.  There is a power plant a short distance up the coast to the north, and there are railroad tracks immediately behind the resort.

In addition, while close to the beach, it's not really an easy walk to the beach, and it's not a particularly pretty section of beach.  The area immediately around Seapointe is kind of desolate looking and not at all what I personally picture when I think of a Southern California resort.  

If you want to be close to downtown Carlsbad shops and restaurants, then Carlsbad Inn or Tamarack Beach Resort are the best choices.  If those are not available via exchange, you might try renting at one of them.  Both have hotel units, and I believe that they also handle rentals for owners.  (Of course, that won't help you with using your Bonus Week.)

Personally, I would pick Grand Pacific Palisades over Carlsbad Seapointe, but I wouldn't be excited about a week at either one of them.  

Steve


----------



## lease1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks all. Steve, I do agree that I am not thrilled about either choice. I have been at the Carlsbad Inn and Tamarack and like them both. However, they are not available thru my exchange company at this time. My bonus week is $189 for the week so its tough to beat! Just trying to determine which of these two is better as we will probably spend most of our time in downtown Carlsbad. We love it there. Thx again!


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Just curious*



lease1 said:


> Thanks all. Steve, I do agree that I am not thrilled about either choice. I have been at the Carlsbad Inn and Tamarack and like them both. However, they are not available thru my exchange company at this time. My bonus week is $189 for the week so its tough to beat! Just trying to determine which of these two is better as we will probably spend most of our time in downtown Carlsbad. We love it there. Thx again!



How are you getting a bonus week for only $189? 

Thanks


----------



## Margariet (Aug 31, 2011)

lease1 said:


> Thanks all. Steve, I do agree that I am not thrilled about either choice. I have been at the Carlsbad Inn and Tamarack and like them both. However, they are not available thru my exchange company at this time. My bonus week is $189 for the week so its tough to beat! Just trying to determine which of these two is better as we will probably spend most of our time in downtown Carlsbad. We love it there. Thx again!



I prefer Carlsbad Inn as well and Villa l'Auberge but there is no point in mentioning them cause you only have the choice between Pallisades and Seapointe. We often go for location and if you really prefer the seaside - which I do - so I would always choose for Seapointe. No matter what ... I know people like Pallisades and Mar Brisa because the accommodations are decent but then again: no seaside.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 31, 2011)

*My two cents *



lease1 said:


> Thanks all. Steve, I do agree that I am not thrilled about either choice. I have been at the Carlsbad Inn and Tamarack and like them both. However, they are not available thru my exchange company at this time. My bonus week is $189 for the week so its tough to beat! Just trying to determine which of these two is better as we will probably spend most of our time in downtown Carlsbad. We love it there. Thx again!



Seapointe is a straight shot to downtown Carlsbad (I live here) whereas Palisades is a longer drive.  It is also smaller.  In November I would guess both places would be quieter since kids are in school (unless it is Thanksgiving week).

Since you have been to Carlsbad, have you eaten at Naked Cafe in the small shopping center where Starbuck's on Carlsbad Blvd. is.  It's tucked behind the coffee place across from Linda's and has very good and creative food.  Their coconut rice is wonderful and I don't care for rice usually.  We get the Chicken Taco Plate.  

If you like Japanese, the lunch at Benihana's on Avenue Encinas is a bargain.  For $9.95 you get the Boat that has sushi, salmon, soup, salad, tea, light batter fried vegetables, rice and an orange.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 31, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> How are you getting a bonus week for only $189?
> 
> Thanks


Just FYI, Grand Pacific Exchange (GPX) is offering bonus weeks starting at $75:  http://www.gpxvacations.com/gpx-bonus-week-inventory.aspx


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 31, 2011)

*Carlsbad Inn tidbit*



Steve said:


> I really like Carlsbad, but my week at Seapointe was not a favorite.  The resort just isn't as nice as it should be in terms of architecture, decor, maintenance, and even location.  There is a power plant a short distance up the coast to the north, and there are railroad tracks immediately behind the resort.
> 
> In addition, while close to the beach, it's not really an easy walk to the beach, and it's not a particularly pretty section of beach.  The area immediately around Seapointe is kind of desolate looking and not at all what I personally picture when I think of a Southern California resort.
> 
> ...



In case you didn't know, Carlsbad Inn has done some terrific upgrading!  At present it is only the Oak building and lobby plus outdoor greens; in January the Elm building will be renovated.

They have torn out the back wall of the main library and made it all glass so you walk in to register and you see ocean -- quite impressive!  We stayed in the Oak building in May and all new furniture, TV, decorating, curtains -- I mean all that stuff.  Bathrooms are scheduled later but the place was gorgeous -- and guess what -- NO assessments for us owners.  Randy, the manager there, is so great!!!


----------



## funtime (Sep 6, 2011)

I would choose Seapointe as well.  I own here and I like it.  I am assuming that you will have use of a car which is a necessity for both.  Actually, either would work out well for you especially at your price point!  Funtime


----------

